# Black Brush Algae.



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi all,

I have BBA problem in my planted tank. I was away and not change the water for 3 months. After back at home and saw my java moss and other plants attacking by BBA. Try to get SAE, CAE, Ottos, Yamato Shrimp to clean. But none of them able to.

I do pratice weekly 50% water change now. Lighting is 10 hours per day.
CO2 is 4bps. KH3, PH6.2, Temperature is 26-27C. But BBA still grow in tank surface, filter and my CO2 reactor. Liquid fertilizer stop add-in for a week. And I am still busy with removing the BBA everyday.

Pls help. thx.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I think SAE will eat it, but only if there isnt any other available food. I see mine munching flakes all the time when I feed my other fish, and they dont seem very interested in algae either.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There is no cure for BBA but manual removal. That means very much removing plants or equipment.

If the BBA are not that bad you may live with them. At some point they will go away in a matter of 2-3 days for no apparent reason.

Sorry, the above are simple facts  

--Nikolay


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

I know that both the Florida Flag Fish and the Cigar (sp?) fish eat BBA to an extent, you can always try the blackout method for a couple days to stem the problem too. Good Luck!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

My SAE's, candy stripe goby, and P. Taeniatius "Moliwe's" all eat BBA.

Matt


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Normally I saw my neon tetra and pencil fish finished the pellet I am giving in few second. Sae not really have time to go for the pellet. But they still hanging around and never do their job... :? 

I will go and hunt for the FFF.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Are you sure that you have true siamese algae eaters, and not an imitator?


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Are you sure that you have true siamese algae eaters, and not an imitator?


i had Flying Fox (false SAE) before. I knew how to differentiate them.


----------

